# Mit Amazon-Spar-Abo immer eine kostenlose Lieferung + 10 Prozent Rabatt erhalten [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Mit Amazon-Spar-Abo immer eine kostenlose Lieferung + 10 Prozent Rabatt erhalten [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Mit Amazon-Spar-Abo immer eine kostenlose Lieferung + 10 Prozent Rabatt erhalten [Anzeige]


----------



## z1t0 (25. Juni 2011)

Könnte ich dann ja mich meinen Headset machen


----------



## BroBlem (25. Juni 2011)

z1t0 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte ich dann ja mich meinen Headset machen


So wie ich das verstanden habe, bezieht sich das eher auf Konsumgüter.


----------



## matthias2304 (25. Juni 2011)

Genial, denn ich seh grad, dass Amazon da auch kontaklinsen vertreibt und diese somit rund 7€ günstiger sind, als bei meinem bisherigen Versandhaus. Cool, danke auch an PCGH-Red. für die Info


----------



## MG42 (27. Mai 2012)

z1t0 schrieb:


> Könnte ich dann ja mich meinen Headset machen



Dann wär das eher was für Prime, bei mind. 20 Bestellungen im Jahr rentiert sich das voll.

Kabelbruch?, ja geht mir genauso, aber bei meinen "In-Ear" Kopfhörern für den MP3, man brauch einfach stabilere Kabel(-enden an dem scheinbar visuell verstärktem Klinkekontakt), nach 2-3 Monaten sind die schon im Eimer... ... Von den Philips SHQ1000 ist glaube ich schon der 9te fällig, weil der rechte Speaker nur noch in bestimmter Kabelbiegung Schallwellen aussendet .
Aber wg. verdammt stabilem Sitz sind die nunmal mein Favorit, beim Rennen.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Mai 2012)

Du musst sie nur richtig behandeln.
Wenn du sie um den Player wickelst und dann in deine Hosentasche steckst, dann gehen dort alle Kabel kaputt.


----------

